# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Manitoba carduellino PREMIUM

## legendguards

Σκεφτομαι να παρω μενα πιο φτινο μειγμα σπορων για τις βαλκανικες καρδερινες ,  κανω σκεψεις για την Manitoba carduellino PREMIUM
Την γνωριζει καποιος ? την εχει δοκιμασει για να μου πει την αποψη του

----------


## kostas karderines

Αντώνη την εχω πάρει παλια.θα σου έλεγα λοιπόν ότι εγώ δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος! Σε αυτά τα λεφτά προτιμώ την raggio di sole black major.εκτός και αν θες ντε και καλά manitoba!Από manitoba μόνο carduelidi

----------


## legendguards

> Αντώνη την εχω πάρει παλια.θα σου έλεγα λοιπόν ότι εγώ δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος! Σε αυτά τα λεφτά προτιμώ την raggio di sole black major.εκτός και αν θες ντε και καλά manitoba!Από manitoba μόνο carduelidi



ευχαριστω Κωστα , αν ειναι στην ιδια τιμη γιατι οχι . ειναι για ματζορ η για βαλκανικα η raggio di sole black major ? θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα που την κοιταξα μου φανηκε λιγο σκονισμενη

----------


## kostas karderines

Αντώνη 5 ευρώ πιο ακριβά  στο τσουβάλι έχει διαφορα η raggio di sole αλλα είναι 12 κιλό.Εγώ που παίρνω τσουβάλι σφραγισμένο μου φαίνεται μια χαρά,τώρα δες το και συ!Εγώ σε μπαλκανικα την δίνω γιατί είναι αρκετά πλούσια και τα συγκεκριμένα πουλια δεν πιάνουν και λίπος!

----------


## George.72

Αντώνη,  εγώ αυτή χρησιμοποιώ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος... έχω ήδη παραγγείλει νέο τσουβάλι.

----------


## romel

Την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν, αν και έχει πολλά είδη σπόρων έχει καλή τιμή. Αυτό βέβαια συμβαίνει επειδή έχει οικονομικούς σπόρους σε αφθονία όπως το νίζερ και το γρασίδι (πάρα πολύ γρασίδι). Αν ψάχνεις κάτι οικονομικό είναι καλή λύση.

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα κοιταξα την raggio di sole black major σε καποιο φιλο που την ταιζει , πρωτη φορα ειδα τοσο σκονισμενη τροφη σε σημειο που μου προκαλουσε βηχα γιαυτο την απερριψα αμεσως , 





> Αντώνη 5 ευρώ πιο ακριβά  στο τσουβάλι έχει διαφορα η raggio di sole αλλα είναι 12 κιλό.Εγώ που παίρνω τσουβάλι σφραγισμένο μου φαίνεται μια χαρά,τώρα δες το και συ!Εγώ σε μπαλκανικα την δίνω γιατί είναι αρκετά πλούσια και τα συγκεκριμένα πουλια δεν πιάνουν και λίπος!

----------


## legendguards

Τελικα αποφασισα να μην την χρησιμοποιησω και να παω στην ακριβη λυση της carduellini . Οι φτινες ηταν χαλια

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κωστα κοιταξα την raggio di sole black major σε καποιο φιλο που την ταιζει , πρωτη φορα ειδα τοσο σκονισμενη τροφη σε σημειο που μου προκαλουσε βηχα γιαυτο την απερριψα αμεσως ,


Αντώνη υπερβαλεις.......!όλες οι τροφές έχουν σκόνη,δεν υπάρχει τροφη που να μην είχε!!! εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα απο τροφες,ακριβες η φτηνές μονο μια που δεν μπορω να κατονομάσω για λογους διαφήμισης δεν είχε σχεδόν καθόλου! το ότι η carduelidi είναι πολύ καλή στο είπα αλλα επειδη την έπαιρνα επί 10 χρόνια ξέρω καλά ότι από σκόνη και αυτή δεν πήγαινε πίσω,ίσως να είναι και φυσιολογικό!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα δεν εχεις θεμα να πεις την ονομασια του μιγματος  ,εκτος αν δεν θες ο ιδιος .Αν ειναι συσκευασια ομωνυμης εταιριας λιανικης ,σιγουρα εχει μια ονομασια το μιγμα ,χωρις τον τιτλο της εταιριας .Αυτον μπορεις να τον βαλεις 

αν και θελει ξεσκαρταρισμα καποια στιγμη το αρχικο ποστ και προσθηκη νεων μιγματων ,μην τυχον ειναι καποια απο αυτα; 

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*Παντως οι τροφες που γυαλιζουν , εμενα με υποψιαζουν ... ειδικα αν δεν εχουν τη μυρωδια απο το σταχυ που θυμιζει χωραφι .Αν η σκονη ειναι σαν χωμα και γω μαζι σας οτι δεν ειναι κατι καλο  αλλα αν η σκονη ειναι τριμματα απο φλοιο ή σταχυ ,την προτιμω απο γυαλισμενες με υποπτα υλικα τροφες

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα εγω ταιζω αυτην που δεν εχει καθολου σκονη , ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα , η carduellini ειναι σε αποδεκτα  ορια




> Αντώνη υπερβαλεις.......!όλες οι τροφές έχουν σκόνη,δεν υπάρχει τροφη που να μην είχε!!! εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα απο τροφες,ακριβες η φτηνές μονο μια που δεν μπορω να κατονομάσω για λογους διαφήμισης δεν είχε σχεδόν καθόλου! το ότι η carduelidi είναι πολύ καλή στο είπα αλλα επειδη την έπαιρνα επί 10 χρόνια ξέρω καλά ότι από σκόνη και αυτή δεν πήγαινε πίσω,ίσως να είναι και φυσιολογικό!

----------


## legendguards

Ο Κωστας νομιζω αναφερεται στην GREG CARDUELLINI





> Κωστα δεν εχεις θεμα να πεις την ονομασια του μιγματος  ,εκτος αν δεν θες ο ιδιος .Αν ειναι συσκευασια ομωνυμης εταιριας λιανικης ,σιγουρα εχει μια ονομασια το μιγμα ,χωρις τον τιτλο της εταιριας .Αυτον μπορεις να τον βαλεις 
> 
> αν και θελει ξεσκαρταρισμα καποια στιγμη το αρχικο ποστ και προσθηκη νεων μιγματων ,μην τυχον ειναι καποια απο αυτα; 
> 
> *Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*
> 
> 
> 
> Παντως οι τροφες που γυαλιζουν , εμενα με υποψιαζουν ... ειδικα αν δεν εχουν τη μυρωδια απο το σταχυ που θυμιζει χωραφι .Αν η σκονη ειναι σαν χωμα και γω μαζι σας οτι δεν ειναι κατι καλο  αλλα αν η σκονη ειναι τριμματα απο φλοιο ή σταχυ ,την προτιμω απο γυαλισμενες με υποπτα υλικα τροφες

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κωστα εγω ταιζω αυτην που δεν εχει καθολου σκονη , ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα , η carduellini ειναι σε αποδεκτα  ορια


Εγώ πάντως την βρίσκω αρκετά καλή αλλα δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα!Εγώ προτιμώ την σκόνη από την γυαλάδα τον σπόρων την οποία δεν την θεωρώ φυσιολογική!


Ναι Αντώνη,σε αυτήν αναφέρομαι!

----------


## antoninio

..εγω παιδια greg carduelidi χρονια τωρα την χρησιμοποιω και την προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα..αριστο μειγμα..
,,η τσεπη ολων μας ποναει..αλλα δυστυχως μην πας με τη λογικη αυτη..
..ξερεις τι μπορεις να κανεις???παρε απο φιλους εδω στο φορουμ λιγο απο το μειγμα που χρησιμοποιουν και βαλτο στα πουλια..αυτα θα σου δειξουν ποιο προτιμουν..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Αντώνη για μένα το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι ένα μείγμα που να αντιπροσωπεύει τις ανάγκες των πουλιών. Παλιά ψαχνόμουνα και εγώ με διάφορα τσουβάλια και εταιρίες. Τελικά φτιάχνω δικά μου μείγματα ανάλογα την εποχή και είμαι υπέρ ικανοποιημένος. Το μείγμα που θέλεις είναι καλό αλλά με τα λεφτά αυτά φτιάχνεις ένα πολύ καλύτερο με καλύτερες αναλογίες σε βασικά σπόρια.

----------


## jk21

εγω κανω κατι αναμεσα στα δυο τελευταια .... χρησιμοποιω τους μισους σπορους (αυτους βρισκω σε ποσοτητες που μπορω να αγορασω ) απο την πηγη της greg ( κεχρι  , κανναβουρι ,ραδικι ,νιζερ  , ηλιοσπορο )  και τους αλλους μισους  σχεδον απο pet shop που βρισκω καφε περιλλα  , μιγμα condition blattner ,  βασιλικο  , κια   , καμελινα  ,  που δεν βρισκω αλλου και κανω το μιγμα που θελω .Σουσαμι απο πηγη σπορων ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης

----------


## kostas karderines

Η αποψη μου είναι ότι δίνουμε πολύ μεγάλη, περισσότερη απο ότι πρεπει σημασία στα μειγματα.
Ένα απλά καλό μείγμα για μένα αρκεί.Εάν θέλει κάποιος ασ μας πει τι κέρδισε από τα πανακριβα μείγματα και τι διάφορα είδε στα πουλιά του.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Ένα αξιοπρεπές μείγμα χρειάζεται κάποια σπόρια που είναι απαραίτητα και στοιχίζουν κάτι παραπάνω. Κία,περίλα,αγκάθι μαρίας,καμελίνα,ραδίκι, σουσάμι κτλ .... το μείγμα μου έχει αρκετό ποσοστό απο τα ακριβά αυτά σπόρια αλλά όταν βλέπεις τα πουλιά σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και να τρώνε όλη την τροφή μένεις και με το παραπάνω ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## jk21

Θεωρω οτι το πρωτο που πρεπει να βρουμε ,ειναι *καλη ποιοτητα σπορων*  .Σποροι που να μην αφηνουν τα πουλια ,που να μυριζουν σταχυ  ,να φυτρωνουν σε υψηλό ποσοστο 

Απο κει και περα δεν μου αρεσει να δινω αρκετα χρηματα μονο για επωνυμο μιγμα ,αν δεν υπαρχουν σε σημαντικα ποσοστα εγνωσμενα σημαντικης θρεπτικης αξιας ή και διατροφης στη φυση σποροι ή που εστω αρεσουν τα πουλια 

αν αναφερθω μονο στους λιπαρους και οχι στους αμυλουχους  ,   μιγμα που δεν εχει βαση το κανναβουρι , περιλλα  , σουσαμι ,ηλιοσπορο (οχι τον τεραστιο )  , ραδικι   , μαρουλοσπορο ( αν και εγω βαζω μεσω του condition και οχι μεμονωμενο )   , νιζερ  , Κια ,καμελινα  σε ποσοστα σημαντικα με τη σειρα που τα βαλα πανω κατω ,δεν μου κανει 

οι σποροι υπαρχουν σχεδον σε ολα τα μιγματα αλλα σχεδον επισης ολα τα μιγματα , εχουν φουλ διαφορα ειδη μιλλετ  ,γρασιδι στο φουλ ,που δεν ξερω αν το εχουν ή οχι φαει τα πουλια .Πολλα εχουν ρουπσεν ή ραπανακι που ξερεται οτι δεν μου αρεσουν  

Ο σπανακοσπορος σε ξερη μορφη , οπως και ο κρεμμυδοσπορος σπανια τρωγονται απο τα πουλια ...  


ενω το σημαντικο για μενα κεχρι (καναρινοσπορος ) που δινει  τρυπτοφανη και ειναι απαραιτητο να τρωγεται απο την καρδερινα  ,σχεδον παντου ειναι χαλια  ....


στα καναρινια ειναι τοσο πολυ το κεχρι , που ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως , ο ισχυροτατος σε τρυπτοφανη σπορος  κανει μη συζητησιμη περιπτωση ελλειψη της 
στην καρδερινα ειναι σημαντικο να τρωγεται ολος 

παει να πει οτι δε ζουνε χωρις αυτα τα πουλια;  πολλα ζουνε και με μιγμα καναρινιου ...  εχουν συνηθισει στο μιγμα χαμηλων θερμιδων απλα τρωνε περισσοτερο ή δεν εχουν κοκκιδιακο φορτιο να του απομυζα τις θρεπτικες ουσιες ... το θεμα ειναι ποιος ρισκαρει να συνηθισει κατι τετοιο στα πουλια του; Κωστα εσενα ισως ή καποιου αλλου εχουν μαθει χρονια ενα απλο μιγμα .Δεν γινεται σε ολους ευκολα μια μεταβαση σε μη λιπαρο μιγμα ... εγω βλεπω οτι δινω καπου 20 εως 35 % αμυλουχους ανα εποχη και πουλια παχια δεν εχω ....

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη εγω αυτο που λέω είναι ότι επειδη έχω δοκιμάσει το απλό οπως εχω δοκιμάσει και το πλούσιο μείγμα δεν έχω δει κάποια διαφορά στα πουλιά μου!γι αυτό ρωτάω όσους το χρησιμοποιούν και ασ μας πουν τι διαφορά είδαν στα πουλιά τους 1,2,3 πραγματάκια που έχουν παρατηρήσει ....!ασ μου πουν τι το καλυτερο εχουν σε σχεση με τα δικα μου πουλια που δεν τους δινω το πολυ ακριβο μειγμα!Και μην μου πει κάποιος ότι επειδή το τρώνε περισσότερο είναι και καλύτερο γιατί εαν βάλεις ένα πλούσιο μείγμα και δίπλα βάλεις σε άλλη ταιστρα σκέτο φτωχό καναβουρακι εκεί θα πέσουν για φαΐ!ούτε αυτό το θεωρώ σωστό γι αυτό και δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις έτσι μια τροφή!Όλα αυτά τα γράφω και είναι η άποψη μου και μόνο γιατί διαβάζω για διάφορα μείγματα που τα παρουσιάζουν για κάτι το πολύ σούπερ και ότι θα κάνει την διαφορά!το ίδιο ισχύει και για όλες τις άλλες ανοησίες που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο με τα πυροτικα
και διάφορα άλλα σκευασματα που μας τα παρουσιάζουν διάφοροι ότι τα έβαλαν και δεν ήξεραν που να βάλουν τα τόσα πουλιά που έβγαλαν!!!!
Και κάτι που δεν ξερω εαν λέει κάτι,ίσως και τίποτα.....έχω αρκετα πουλια υγιεστατα  που είναι 8-9 ετών...

----------


## jk21

για μενα πλουσιο δεν ειναι τοσο το μεγαλης ποικιλιας σπορων ,οσο των ποιων σπορων 

δεν ειμαι καταλληλος για να σου απαντησω ,γιατι διαφορες που εχω δει στα πουλια μου οταν ερχοτανε ισως απο αλλες εκτροφες ,  ισως οφειλονται στους σπορους της φυσης ή  συγκυριες προσκαιρες πριν ερθουν 

εγω τους σπορους που ανεφερα τους ανεφερα γιατι θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον συγκεντρωνουν σημαντικα θρεπτικα συστατικα  που εχω στο νου μου  με κυρια την λυσινη  , την μεθειονινη ,τα ω3 λιπαρα και το ασβεστιο που αποτελουν τη βαση των επιλογων μου σε καναρινια και καρδερινες 

Βρες μου ομως ενα λιτο μιγμα με αρκετο κανναβουρι εστω βρε Κωστα ...  παλι δεν πρεπει να αγορασεις εξτρα ; 

Εγω να αγοραζω μιγμα με σχεδον 50 % αμυλουχους καμμια φορα και παραπανω , με κεχρι που συχνα δεν τρωνε  και γρασιδι να μην ξερω αν το εχουν φαει ή συχνα το βλεπεις κιολας οτι ειναι σκετο φλουδα ,δεν μου αρεσει ...  ας αποφασισουν να κανουν απλο αλλα καλο μιγμα και οχι οτι βολευει τις εταιριες και κυριως με κεχρι να φυτρωνει (μονο στην εταιρια που φτιαχνει την greg εχω δει καλο ποσοστο φυτρωματος στο κεχρι και ετσι και ετσι στη versele ... προσωπικα οχι σε οποια αλλη εχω δοκιμασει )  και το συζητω

----------


## kostas karderines

Μα εγώ Δημήτρη όπως ξέρεις ειμαι λάτρης του καναβουριου!Εγώ δεν λέω να φτάσουμε στο άλλο άκρο αλλα θεωρώ ένα καλό μείγμα που αν προσθέσουμε και λίγο καναβουρι όχι όμως πανάκριβο είναι μια χαρα!Και manitoba carduelidi οταν επαιρνα παλι προσθετα καναβουρι!Και το ίδιο μείγμα όλες τις εποχές!ακούω επίσης ότι κάνουν προετοιμασίες και οτι αλλαζουν το μειγμα αναλογος την εποχη!αυτο παλι δεν το καταλαβαινω και πολυ θα ηθελα να μου το απαντησουν!πουλακια μπορούμε να βγάλουμε και να είναι υγιεί και χωρίς να ξεφραγκιαστουμε!!!!Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πιστεύουμε ότι μας πλασάρει ο καθένας.....

----------


## jk21

Για μενα ειναι δεδομενο οτι αν πυρωνει η εξτρα τροφη την ανοιξη σαν μηνυμα αυξησης της διαθεσιμοτητας της στη φυση  , αυτη ειναι χλωροι σποροι απ τη φυση  , αν και το φως που φτανει στις 14 ωρες κοντα , οταν κανουμε Ανασταση  ,ειναι για μενα η κρισιμη παραμετρος 

Εγω αν κανω καποια αλλαγη ανα εποχη ,ειναι οι περισσοτεροι λιπαροι τις κρισιμες περιοδους  και ενα 5 με 10 % condition blattner ( μολις 5μισυ το κιλο ) για να δωσω καποιους εξτρα σπορους  που αν το μιγμα μου βγαινει συνηθως με πολυ καλης ποιοτητας σπορους σαν αυτους που ανεφερα σε ικανα ποσοστα  καπου στα  4μισυ ευρω  ,το να βαλω ενα 10 % με τιμη που εχει 1 ευρω το κιλο διαφορα  ,η επιβαρυνση να ναι αντε 20 λεπτα το κιλο το πολυ  ...

βρες μου ομως μιγμα με κεχρι 18 % κανναβουρι 12 % περιλλα καφε 10 % σουσαμι 7 % ηλιοσπορος υβριδιο ή μαυρο μικρο  7 % νιζερ  % 7 % ραδικι 7 % βρωμη 5 % , αγκαθι 5 % , καμελινα 5 %  ,κια 5 %  , βασιλικο  3 % ,λιναρι 2 % , γλυκανισο 2 %  ,  αλφαλφα  2 % ,   ,μιλλετ 2% , παπαρουνα 1 %

να εχει τετοια τιμη ....  και απο αυτα να ειναι συσκευασμενα σε 5κιλη ή κιλου συσκευασια αυτα  : 

 κεχρι 18 % κανναβουρι 12 %  ηλιοσπορος υβριδιο ή μαυρο μικρο  7 % νιζερ  % 7 % ραδικι 7 %

    και το νιζερ μαλιστα φυτρωματος και να φυτρωνει ολο 


και το σουσαμι   σουσαμι 7 % αγορασμενο απο μαγαζι ανθρωπινης διατροφης κατω απο 4 το κιλο ,οταν στα πετ εχει 4μισυ ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη!Εγώ η τροφή που δίνω είναι η ίδια συν καναβουρι χειμώνα καλοκαίρι.δεν βλεπω τον λογο να την αλλαζω ανα περιοδους.σαφώς η τροφή που λες είναι πολύ καλή και δεν υπάρχει στα καταστήματα αλλα αυτά να τα δουν όποιοι πάνε και αγοράζουν τις πανάκριβες τροφές.
Ο κάθε άνθρωπος το βλέπει διαφορετικά ,εγω ας πουμε δεν δινω χορταρικα....!δεν κατηγορώ καποιον αλλα η γνώμη μου είναι να μην δίνουμε ότι μας πλασάρουν και ειδικά όταν δεν ξερουμε!πολλές φορες τα απλά είναι και τα καλύτερα . ....

----------


## jk21

συντομα θα λες δεν εδινες  ... βαλε μια φορα ταραξακο και δες το βλεμμα τους ... θα καταλαβεις ! ουτε 100 carduelidi και blattner original  και ζυμαρομπαλλιτσες αλατισμενες με πρασινα και δεν ξερω τι αλλα χρωματακια δεν φτουρανε μπροστα του !

----------


## kostas karderines

Σε αυτό σίγουρα θα συμφωνισω!όταν λέω δεν δίνω εννοώ πολυ σπάνια όπως κάνα ζωχω η ταραξακο!δεν δίνω στην συχνότητα που δίνουν πολλοί.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Δημήτρη κάνω σχεδόν το ιδιο μείγμα απλά προσθέτω και σπόρους υγείας της Raggio. Ταραξάκος,ζοχός και τσουκνίδα δίνω ανα 2 μέρες καλά καθαρισμένα καθώς και αγκάθι μαρίας και νεράγκαθο μαζεμένα απο μένα. Δεν μένει τίποτα μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά. Τα εξαφανίζουν.

----------


## legendguards

Γιωργο εγω χρησιμοποιω την GREG  Carduellidi , απλως θελω μια πιο οικονομικη λυση για τα βαλκανικα αφου τα ματζορ θα μεινουν με την Greg carduellidi . Με μια ερευνα που εκανα μονο η Μανιτοβα carudeillidi ειναι σε αποδεκτα πλασια για μενα , Να κανω τροφη μονος μου ερχεται πολυ πιο ακριβα




> Αντώνη για μένα το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι ένα μείγμα που να αντιπροσωπεύει τις ανάγκες των πουλιών. Παλιά ψαχνόμουνα και εγώ με διάφορα τσουβάλια και εταιρίες. Τελικά φτιάχνω δικά μου μείγματα ανάλογα την εποχή και είμαι υπέρ ικανοποιημένος. Το μείγμα που θέλεις είναι καλό αλλά με τα λεφτά αυτά φτιάχνεις ένα πολύ καλύτερο με καλύτερες αναλογίες σε βασικά σπόρια.

----------


## jk21

ε τωρα Κωστα θα δινεις συχνοτερα  , γιατι αν τις εχεις κοντα σου οταν μπαινεις στο φορουμ και δουνε βιντεο  , βλεπω να κατεβαινουν σε  απεργια απο τα συζυγικα τους καθηκοντα , μεχρι καθε μερα να εχουν ταραξακο και ζωχο διαθεσιμο !!!


Γιωργο οι σποροι που λες ειναι αυτοι συμφωνα με εμπορικες σελιδες που τους διαθετους 

Ραδικόσπορο, Αγκάθι, Μαραθόσπορο, Λαχανόσπορο, Ραπανόσπορο, Σπανακόσπορο, μαύρο Μαρουλόσπορο, λευκό Μαρουλόσπορο, Νίζερ, λευκό Μιλλέτ, Ιαπωνικό Μιλλέτ, Μπλε Παπαρουνόσπορο, Γρασίδι και σπόροι Λιβαδιού

Μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτο; το αγκαθι που λεει τι ειναι; μηπως και αυτο ειδος γρασιδιου ;  τον Σπανακοσπορο στον τρωνε;  τον ραπανοσπορο (παρεπτιτοντως εχει παρομοιο προφιλ με το ρουπσεν )  ;   Βασικα θα το προτιμουσα χωρις αυτα και χωρις τα millet

----------


## antoninio

> Γιωργο εγω χρησιμοποιω την GREG  Carduellidi , απλως θελω μια πιο οικονομικη λυση για τα βαλκανικα αφου τα ματζορ θα μεινουν με την Greg carduellidi . Με μια ερευνα που εκανα μονο η Μανιτοβα carudeillidi ειναι σε αποδεκτα πλασια για μενα , Να κανω τροφη μονος μου ερχεται πολυ πιο ακριβα


θα σου προτεινα να δοκιμασεις την king major τοτε..3.40 εως 3.70 το κιλο εδω..την εχω δει και ειναι "σκουρα"τροφη και πλουσια σε σπορους..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν

Δυστυχώς Δημήτρη τα ανακάτεψα.... Μερικά σπορια όντως δεν τα τρώνε όπως το ραπανόσπορο δεν μπορούνε να τον σπάσουν δεν ξέρω γιατί. Το άλλο αγκάθι δεν είναι γρασίδι κάτι πιο ψιλό είναι μάλλον που μοιάζει με γρασίδι απ ότι θυμάμαι.. πλέον θα πέρνω το condition της blattner γιατί περισσότερο για μαρουλόσπορο έψαχνα τα σπόρια υγείας που αν θυμάμαι καλά απο πέρσυ που το έδωσα έχει και περίλα άσπρη και κάποια ακόμα σπόρια απο χορταρικά.
Αντώνη εσύ ξερεις καλύτερα φίλε και βάση οικονομικών κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς... η Greg είναι απο 
τις καλύτερες ποιοτικά τροφές που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά απο τότε που φτιάχνω μείγμα δικό μου και ρυθμίζω τις ανάγκες των πουλιών ανάλογα την εποχή, έπαψα να χρησιμοποιώ μείγματα διάφορων εταιριών..

----------


## antoninio

..καποιους σπορους οπως ραπανακι,ροκα και καμια φορα αγκαθι μαριας προσπαθηστε να τους μουλιασετε κανα δυο μερες στο νερο να μαλακωσουν..στη ροκα τουλαχιστον αυτο κανω..

----------


## jk21

η ροκα και το αγκαθι με τα ω3 που εχει και τη σιλυμαρινη του το αγκαθι Μαριας ,αξιζουν τον κοπο ... οχι το ραπανακι  

Mακρια  ....  

συγκεκριμενα για τον ραπανοσπορο radish seed (raphanus sativus ) ισχυει ... οτι το ερουκικο οξυ ειναι το κυριο λιπαρο του οξυ ! 

http://wydawnictwo.up.lublin.pl/acta.../2014/2/10.pdf

*Erucic acid (C22:1n-9) was the principal fatty acid* followed by oleic, linoleic,gadoleic and behenic acids and miristic, palmitic, palmitoleic, arachidonic and stearicacids at a lower content between <1% and 5% in radish and cabbage seeds (tab. 1).







Αντωνη ... οικονομικοτερο δεν ειναι οτι ειναι μικροτερο σε τιμη !   επισης η balcanica δεν υστερει σε αναγκες της major ... ισα ισα που η major αν ειναι πιο κοινωνικοποιημενη ( το πιο συνηθες ) μπορει και με λιγοτερο λιπαρο μιγμα να εκτραφει ,αρκει να ειναι με επιλεγμενους σωστα σπορους

----------


## antonispahn

Μπορώ να δίνω την caurdelini  και στα λούgαρα?

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσες αλλα θα σου προτεινα να βρεις συμπληρωματικα και σπορια απο κωνοφορα , πευκο ελατη ....  αυτος ειναι ο βασικος του βιοτοπος .Δεν εχουν βεβαια και πολλα ετοιμα μιγματα στην ευρωπη για λουγαρο τετοια σπορια ... 

... απο την πολυ μελετη που κανουν για να τα ετοιμασουν οι εταιριες

----------

